# Time for Transfers!



## TM

*UCLA's Morgan to transfer after dismissal*


> Morgan will transfer to another school closer to his Dallas home. He'll have two years of eligibility remaining after sitting out a year.


Disappointment for the Bruins. Where does he end up? Baylor?


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> *UCLA's Morgan to transfer after dismissal*
> 
> 
> Disappointment for the Bruins. Where does he end up? Baylor?


Heading to Gonzaga with assistant Donny Daniels?


----------



## TM

that doesn't sound "closer to Dallas"


----------



## zagsfan20

TM said:


> that doesn't sound "closer to Dallas"


Reported reasons for leaving aren't always legit. Maybe he didn't like his role at UCLA and knew Josh Smith would be getting more PT next year?


----------



## rebelsun

Dude should go to TCU; they're desperate for talent.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Ya the way he has played his first 2 seasons, I doubt he is going to a big conference.. TCU is a possibility, maybe UTEP??

Any rumors on Drew Gordon and the guy from Rutgers?


----------



## TM

fjkdsi said:


> Any rumors on Drew Gordon and the guy from Rutgers?


Gordon ended up at New Mexico and will be available around the first of the year.

I don't know if you're talking about Echenique or Patrick Jackson. Gregory Echenique ended up at Creighton. Jackson hasn't announced anything yet from what I know.


----------



## kansasalumn

zagsfan20 said:


> Heading to Gonzaga with assistant Donny Daniels?


when did gonzaga open a Satelitte campus in Dallas?


----------



## thatsnotgross

Tristan Spurlock and Sylvan Landesburg (even though he is declaring, not sure if he is getting an agent)


----------



## KJay

kansasalumn said:


> when did gonzaga open a Satelitte campus in Dallas?


:funny:


----------



## coolpohle

*Biggest Impact Transfers Eligible for '10-'11:*

Malik Cooke, South Carolina (from Nevada)
Seth Curry, Duke (from Liberty)
Greg Echinique, Creighton (from Rutgers)
Drew Gordon, New Mexico (from UCLA)
Josh Parker, Dayton (from Drake)
Jeff Peterson, Arkansas (from Iowa)
James Rahon, San Diego St. (from Santa Clara)
Gerald Robinson, Georgia (from Tennessee St.)

*Next Tier:*
Ron Anderson, South Florida (from Kansas St.)
Allan Chaney, Virginia Tech (from Florida)
Jio Fontan, USC (from Fordham)
Jeronne Maymon, Tennessee (from Marquette)
Juan Pattillo, Western Kentucky (from Oklahoma)
Chris Smith, Louisville (from Manhattan)
Kenton Walker, St. Mary's (from Creighton)
Malcolm White, LSU (from Ole Miss)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Malcom White is going to be huge for LSU next season. Maybe our best player.


----------



## coolpohle

Geaux Tigers said:


> Malcom White is going to be huge for LSU next season. Maybe our best player.


That's not saying much. lol


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Check that recruiting class out though... it won't be long until we are very relevant in a wide open division...


----------



## zagsfan20

Mike Moser transferring from UCLA.

Possible transfer to Gonzaga to follow coach Daniels?


----------



## rebelsun

UCLA is falling apart. Howland needs to land two out of Terrence Jones, Ziegler, and McCallum to hedge this nonsense.


----------



## coolpohle

RebelSun said:


> UCLA is falling apart. Howland needs to land two out of Terrence Jones, Ziegler, and McCallum to hedge this nonsense.


I think they still have a chance to get C.J. Leslie as well. I'm sure they will get one of those four players to go with an already decent recruiting class. No time to panic at this point. They were pretty young this year and will continue to improve, imo.


----------



## Blue

^Imo, I dont know if UCLA gets any... McCallum most likely to Detroit(maybe 'Zona), Ziegler most likely to CMU(maybe Michigan), CJ Leslie most likely to NC st or UK, but I haven't been following Terrence Jones so maybe they can get him, but i think UK is all over him... I've been keeping close tabs on McCallum and Leslie tho, and I haven't heard anything too strong for UCLA or Florida for that matter.

Btw I dont know if it was posted, but Ray Shipman is transferring from Florida. I think he was looking hard @ KState, but Missuri, Virginia, Miami, FSU and maybe a few other local schools are in the picture.


----------



## bball2223

I really hope Howland is not banking on getting those guys to have any success next year. McCallum is going to Detroit-Mercy, Zeigler is not leaving the state of Michigan (less than 5% chance he does) and Leslie is not going to UCLA.


----------



## zagsfan20

Zags just landed JUCO transfer Marquise Carter, who was being sought after by Oklahoma and Wichita St. 

His older brother Nate Carter played for the Sooners a couple years ago.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Terence Jones had a heck of a SR season, I think Kentucky is top candidate probably but he is going to be an instant impact player wherever he goes. A top 10 player in this years class.
I forgot about Robinson going to Georgia, I honestly believe they will go to the tournament and will even go as far as saying they will win a game with the right match up.


----------



## zagsfan20

fjkdsi said:


> Terence Jones had a heck of a SR season, I think Kentucky is top candidate probably but he is going to be an instant impact player wherever he goes. A top 10 player in this years class.
> I forgot about Robinson going to Georgia, I honestly believe they will go to the tournament and will even go as far as saying they will win a game with the right match up.


I think Jones is going to be playing in the Pac-10 next year.


----------



## coolpohle

fjkdsi said:


> I forgot about Robinson going to Georgia, I honestly believe they will go to the tournament and will even go as far as saying they will win a game with the right match up.


It depends if Thompkins comes back or not. If he leaves for the NBA, it's hard to see them making much of an improvement.


----------



## SheriffKilla

Well ya of course I assumed that Thompkins and Leslie come back. Those 2 are the team but they are both top 10 pick level talents next year


----------



## bball2223

Mike Rosario to Florida.


----------



## rebelsun

Seems like a huge win-win for Morgan at Baylor. Their roster is lacking beef in the post and a new, less-restrictive program closer to home could be rejuvenating for J'Mison. Too bad he won't be available for Perry Jones' likely single college season. Regardless, Baylor continues to make more correct moves bringing them closer to being an elite program.


----------



## rebelsun

UNLV nets another talented SF Howland castaway in Moser. Stanback has fit very well in Kruger's system and Mike should do the same. This is much needed for the Rebels as Polee seemed to be cooling on them considerably.


----------



## rebelsun

Negedu to New Mexico. Probably the best recruiting class (including transfer Drew Gordon) in conference history just got even better. Alford continues to build a winning program. Still curious that he passed on Oregon - if he can bring these type of guys to New Mexico, imagine what he could've done at Niketown.


----------



## SheriffKilla

good call, zagsfan...
Also dont forget Quintrell Thomas transfering to UNLV I believe is eligible this season, didnt get a lot of minutes in Kansas but was a ranked recruit coming out of HS...


----------



## TM

Yo B34C, why is Jeffrey Jordan leaving Illinois? He going to go play with his brother down in Florida?


----------



## rebelsun

Wears to UCLA. Howland probably did the happy dance after this one; he's been striking out in recruiting and with guys transferring. The twins aren't going anywhere before graduation, so this is 6 mature player years in the post. Much needed signing for the program.


----------



## rocketeer

varez ward is transferring from texas. apparently his mom has a heart condition and he's moving to be closer to her.

that's a huge blow for the texas team.


----------

